
Hackers promise to begin disclosing security bugs in MySpace every day next month - danielha
http://momby.livejournal.com/
======
zkinion
I have learned to embrace myspace just as I have learned to embrace Walmart.
It might be cesspool to some, but it is what it is, which is mainstream. It is
just a relection of our society, not something to be hated at all.

As far as the cracks go, they'll have little to no impact on their operaitons
at all.

------
danielha
<http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129933-pg,1/article.html>

